# What would it take for you to join a cult?



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

I think I'm a bit too stubborn to conform to a cult. The concept of having unquestioning faith in a person or a cause is alien to me.


----------



## 3266682 (Nov 12, 2016)

it would depend if the cult in question aligns with what I find good/better for the people/humanity.
Tho honestly, I rather run my own than joining others.

Did you know the biggest cult in the world are probably a bunch of fanboys and fangirls Uw U;;;


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

If I were to die brutally with no remorse. 

JK, JK. Actually, I wouldn't want to try to join a cult because cults are morseso about the personalities of the cults rather than the ideas. I am more fixated on ideas than personalities, and personalities are--what you call--"superficial assets." Nothing to a superficial asset really.


----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment (7 mo ago)

Nothing. Cults bore me. Humans are annoying regardless of how much charisma they have.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, let us review, shall we:

1. I hate to be told what to do.
2. I loathe group activites.
3. I find 99% of humans irritating.
4. I hate authority figures.
5. I distrust dogma and gurus.
6. Very lazy, so I cannot be counted on to clean or do any work.
7. Not a fan of rituals.
8. I'm a loner.
9. I'm a recluse.

I'd say about 0.00421% chance of joining a cult/commune/community/or group of any kind.


----------



## 98403942 (Feb 10, 2021)

A single intelligent person in it. I'd buy ten fucking premiums.


----------



## fading_shadows (2 mo ago)

Sily said:


> Well, let us review, shall we:
> 
> 1. I hate to be told what to do.
> 2. I loathe group activites.
> ...


Yeah, I match almost all of your list too and couldn't imagine myself joining a cult. Maybe if I were at a very extreme emotional low and someone who I was really close to lured me in.


----------



## matcha.latte (1 mo ago)

If the food was really goddamn good, and the people were really really fun.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Samari said:


> ...and what kind of cult would it have to be to attract you in the first place?
> 
> I was thinking about this because I believe NF's are more susceptible to joining cults, since usually they are based around an idealistic view and supported by members believing in things that are... not exactly rational-based process, but very hope-based process, if that makes sense. So cults really capitalize on people who don't see how impractical or coercive the things that are being asked of them are, because they believe that it's helping their community and worth the hardship to achieve the ideal utopia. It makes _emotional_ sense rather than logical or practical sense. NTs or SJs might instinctively pick up on this inexplicable weirdness and avoid like the plague; where NFs hear someone talking about their vision of a better future and their transcendental experiences with meditation and think "how interesting - how curious - I'll listen just a bit longer - " and get sucked in. I also think that the NF dislike of conflict might breed more trust-driven support behaviors without the critical questioning that keeps leaders' egos in check, causing cults to just keep growing in scary directions while members try to keep the peace any way they can.
> 
> ...


I'll join a cult if the cult helps me reach my objectives faster than if I were to try achieve them myself. So yeah, cult thinks it's using me while I'm the one using the cult kinda relationship with the cult.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I've never joined a cult and I am scared of anything like it. I think the closest I became to being in a cult was joing the pentecostal church. (Which I left later). All the abuse, lies, fakeness, unauthentisity and manipulation in cults sickens and scares the crap out of me


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

I'd do it for a social experiment.


----------



## oh_no (1 mo ago)

The summer before I went off to college I decided to try out some cults before I left town. I wanted to test my mental strength and prove to myself that I would be able to not be brainwashed.

I tried 4 different ones. (Los Angeles holds many.) And none of them were able to convince me to become a full-fledged cult member. I tried to see things from their point of view, and when I questioned their contradictory beliefs or obviously outdated tenets that not even they followed anymore, I grew disdain for their lack of conviction. So unsexy. Unaesthetic. I almost wanted to berate them for representing their group in such an unflattering fashion. Your recruiters should be unwavering, people! Come on.

tl;dr
I tried but couldn’t take them seriously bc they didn’t take themselves seriously. / fin


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Probably a lot of drugs....


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Nubile hot females
LSD
weed
great rock n roll
classic muscle cars
medieval art
the largest library of philosophy in the universe


----------

